# Form 80 and Form 1221



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Certain doubts while filling Form 80 and Form 1221.

Form 80:

What is the type of VISA ( VE subclass 175)? is it *Migrant or Permanent Residency*? I think PR... bit :confused2:

Form 1221:

Q. 16: Same as above ( *Migrant/Refugee OR Permanent Residency*) ?
Q 18 : general purpose of immigration? I suggest : Immigration
Q. 19 : Details of intended travel? Date of Arrival : DD/MM/YYYY . I am leaving it blank . Flight Details : I would write 'Unknown'
Q. 20 : How long you intend to stay? DD/MM/YYYY to DD/MM/YYYY. Again leaving it blank.

Please respond asap and verify if I am writing correct answers.

neo_leo.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

neo_leo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Certain doubts while filling Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> ...


From 80 - I mentioned "Permanent Resident"
16 - PR
18 - Immigration
19 - you can give a proposal date, say after 1 year, 2 - 05 - 2011
20 - Permanent


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks


----------

